# Anyone know what the term "Clutch Putter" means?



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone know what the term "Clutch Putter" means?

Keep hearing people talk about it on telly but no idea what it means


----------



## Ethan (Mar 14, 2011)

It refers to a player who can hole out when the pressure is on, last hole of an event, tight Ryder Cup match etc. You want a clutch putter for that famous 'someone to hole a putt to save your life' scenario.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, the term "clutch" usually refers to a person in sport who you can rely on to do a specific job when it matters.

For example, Johnny Wilkinson is a "clutch" placekicker.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheers, heard Tiger called a great clutch putter, didnt understand why though.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheers, heard Tiger called a great clutch putter, didnt understand why though.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it was in the past tense


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheers, heard Tiger called a great clutch putter, didnt understand why though.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it was in the past tense   

Click to expand...

agreed the player usually dominating at any given time tend to be great clutch putters. There was no one better than Tiger in his day and now Kaymer seems to knock them in when it really matters.


----------

